# To Kill a Warlord pg 10 (New Reader’s vote!)



## Halia and Rhannah (Sep 6, 2019)

I’m on the third ‘reader’s decide’  choice on my NSFW fantasy adventure comic in which every now and then we will need readers to cast their vote on one of four choices!

The outcome could be good, bad, transformational, or otherwise depending on which one gets the most votes.

BUT DON’T VOTE HERE!!

First page starts here:
www.furaffinity.net: Pg 1. To Kill a Warlord by H.E.R.D.

Last Vote was on page 5
www.furaffinity.net: Pg 5. To Kill a Warlord by H.E.R.D.

Current voting is on page 10!
www.furaffinity.net: Pg. 10 To Kill a Warlord by H.E.R.D.



Hmm,  not many votes. Could just be how new this is. Or I made it too complicated to understand. Or no one cares.


----------



## Halia and Rhannah (Sep 10, 2019)

Maybe I need to upload periodical reminders to my FA page. 
But how often is too often?


----------



## Halia and Rhannah (Sep 27, 2019)

Bumping up to make others aware that a new scene needs to be voted on. 

Fynn the Barbarian vs. a ‘frustrated’ bear-man!


----------



## Halia and Rhannah (Oct 15, 2019)

Lai’iki finds a cow trapped in an antechamber and in a bad way!


----------

